# Links for Nutrition and Workout Plans



## Joachim (Jul 17, 2015)

I think it would be wise to centralize all these programs (MA, Sealfit WODs, etc.) or nutritional guidelines we use, rather than bombard individual users with requests to send out the attached file.  If this isn't allowed, feel free to delete.

All the ones posted below deal with nutrition.

Edit by Freefalling.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 18, 2015)

So....  @Joachim, you are a college student, whose dad was in the military, have never served, have been a member of the site for about a week, and you are telling us how we should handle requests from one member to another, because you are too lazy to search the site and make a personal connection with a possible mentor?

Don't you think this is a bit presumptuous for your third post on the board?  Do you not think we've discussed this in the past and the reason stated above - "...make a personal contact with a possible mentor..." - might be a damn fine reason for doing the things the way we do?
What about staleness of information, did that ever cross your oh so superior mind?  The workout and nutrition information changes fairly rapidly, and the PT Studs/Nutrition Nuts have the latest and greatest information available.

What about opening up the site to copyright infringement, theft of intellectual property, damaging a business claims for posting possible "for fee" material here on the website.

Think and research before you act, young man....  this is not college where copyright and intellectual property laws are broken on an hourly basis, and the minions of academia are out to ruin the thieving textbook and office supply and magazine robber barons.

I am going to have an admin edit your post to remove the  links/.pdfs (if it is possible), I looked, there are copyright disclaimers on most of them.

You earned a one point warning on your third post - this may be a record.

Read the New Members start here area, I believe posting of  for-fee copyrighted material without permission is covered.


----------



## AWP (Jul 18, 2015)

@Joachim here's why I deleted those files. They may well be open source, but file exchanges are problematic. We've had members post copyrighted material and that's a no go. Unless something is open source WITH A LINK IN THE POST (emphasis for everyone) we won't allow the post to stand. We can't control what goes on as a private conversation, but highly encourage everyone to respect intellectual property laws. In other words, if you have to pay for it then sharing is illegal.

One last caveat for EVERYONE is that if you haven't passed or even attended a selection course then how can you provide guidance to anyone? Plenty of amazing athletes have fallen by the wayside, so not to slam the OP, but a Div 1 athlete isn't a measure of success....except as a Div 1 athlete.

With that said, if anyone has something to offer they are welcome to do so.


----------

